# Gas cooker - nearly 29 weeks pregnant



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi,

Don't think I have done any harm but need a bit of reassurance.

Put my gas oven on this morning for cooking, but when I went back to check food 25/30 mins later, I could smell gas and the gas looked off.  I quickly opened all the windows in my flat and sat by one for fresh air.  During the time the gas may have been on but not lit, the oven door was shut and I was in another room.  I have no symptoms of 'gas poisoning' and when I re-lit the oven there was no great 'pwoof' as happens when there is excess gas around.

I am 29 weeks pregnant tomorrow, I haven't harmed him in any way have I?

Spoke to DH, he thinks I'm ok as I didn't / don't have any symptoms.  It has prompted us to get a CO alarm though.

Many thanks.

Mini-me
xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It doesn't sound anything to be concerned about, but if you do feel ill at all, contact your delivery suite,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Many thanks.


Mini-me
xxx


----------

